# Relide Watch



## JulieAtwood (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi everyone!

A family member has me gifted a Relide ladies wrist watch. I'm in Sydney, Australia if this makes a difference.

I have done a little research:



Circa 1950


Swiss maker Triebold


Possibly a ETA 1080 movement


However, I can only find a case serial number, and there doesn't seem to be much information about Relide out there on the web.

I have photos on my wordpress page: https://julieaturner.wordpress.com/relide-watch/


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

This post from reply from last year may point the way to further research.Just click on header or replies.








Help please


Hi all, this is my first post and was wondering if anyone could help me my dad has given me two watches that we have no date for one is a Mira 15 jewels and the other is a relide 15 jewels does anyone know anything about these watches?




www.thewatchforum.co.uk


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

How interesting to see that name, "Relide" pop up again. As brummie has said, there was a thread (link given by brummie) concerning a Relide watch on this Forum, and on that thread, I posted a brief summary of what is known about the brand. Relide watches bear comparison with those I show in my recent topic on the Uno watch brand, and where the two brands co-existed in time, their watches were very much in the same vein generally speaking. This period when the two brands co-existed seems to be just post War up until the beginning of the quartz period, and I show three particular Relide watches for your delectation:

Relide automatic diver with rotating inner bezel (pics from storage.googleapis.com):



















Two gorgeous Relide 17 jewel hand-wind chronographs similar to offerings by Uno and certain other companies in the late 1960s (pic from scontent.cdninstagram.com and regatta-yachttimers.com):


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

I do rather like that one with the rotating inner bezel.


----------



## TWCjapan (Dec 26, 2017)

me, too. I prefer the one with the rotating inner bezel.


----------



## andrepereira2004 (23 d ago)

Always"watching" said:


> How interesting to see that name, "Relide" pop up again. As brummie has said, there was a thread (link given by brummie) concerning a Relide watch on this Forum, and on that thread, I posted a brief summary of what is known about the brand. Relide watches bear comparison with those I show in my recent topic on the Uno watch brand, and where the two brands co-existed in time, their watches were very much in the same vein generally speaking. This period when the two brands co-existed seems to be just post War up until the beginning of the quartz period, and I show three particular Relide watches for your delectation:
> 
> Relide automatic diver with rotating inner bezel (pics from storage.googleapis.com):
> 
> ...



Hello.
It's really nice to see some posts about this brand.
I found one in my grandpa colletion and I was trying to get to know more about this brand..

Unfortunately the link that was posted previously is no longer working, most likely because this post was created a few years ago.

I would trully apreciate if you could share some of your knowledge about this brand or any recommendation on where I could find more. Most posts on Google are just market proposals and not anything that relates to this brand heritage.

Here is a picture of his watch


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

andrepereira2004 said:


> Unfortunately the link that was posted previously is no longer working, most likely because this post was created a few years ago.


The link is just in an obsolete format, it should be








Help please


Hi all, this is my first post and was wondering if anyone could help me my dad has given me two watches that we have no date for one is a Mira 15 jewels and the other is a relide 15 jewels does anyone know anything about these watches?




www.thewatchforum.co.uk


----------



## andrepereira2004 (23 d ago)

spinynorman said:


> The link is just in an obsolete format, it should be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh it worked! Thank you so much


----------

